# Whole House water filters for wine



## REDBOATNY

I am thinking about adding a filter system to go with my vaccum pump, and have a few questions.

how much wine do you loose in the filter and housing?

where do I find 1 micron filters at a reasonable cost?

will the filter remove a stubborn pectin haze from apple wine? (tried super Kleer and more pectin enzime, close to clear now but not quite there)

I read some old post on the subject and most people say they only filter clear wine with no sediment. If a wine is clear /no sediment, why filter it?

Thanks in advance for any comments.
Dave


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave once you filter a nice clear wine and compare the two vessels side by side you'll understand what we mean by a brilliant wine. This could be the difference between first place or second in a wine competition.

If your not competing I would say it's not necessary.


----------



## Wade E

I use Filtersfast.com
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-PD-1-934-Sediment-Filter.asp 
I had a stubborn peach wine that had this exact haze that fining just wouldnt get rid of and desopite what I have ever learned abut filktering I went for it and it came out brilliant and this wine was like 9 months in ageing. In short it didnt clog the filter and all was ghgod but I wouldnt try this with a cloudy wine that hadnt been cleared first very well as Ive had that problemsort of also when I accidently stuck the racking cane down to the bottom in the very beginning and changing out a filter in the middle really sucks!


----------



## rhoffart

EBAY is a good place ... Here is one set


----------



## Flem

I use the kind Wade is referring to and they work very well. Appear to be cheaper than the ones Rick mentions.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

*modified filter housing*

Here is a pic of my modified filter housing - I tapped a 1/2 npt and screwed in a plastic water pipe so it pulls off the bottom of the housing. Less co2 pulled thru and less wine left in the housing as well after using it.

I also have purshased filters from McMaster Carr
http://www.mcmaster.com/#45235k94/=eys0fr
which also carries .35 micron filter for around 12 dollars

thanks steve


----------



## Wade E

I guess no one ever answered your other question. Its not what gets lost in the housing as you can always unscrew the housing and pour into your vessel but more what gets trapped in a filter and thats why I prefer the non string wound filters as they dont soak up the liquid like a mop.


----------



## REDBOATNY

Thanks everyone! 
I ordered a housing and a few filters 1's and5's. I'll give it a try when they arrive.


----------



## Wade E

Which housing did you buy? Post the link please. There is a reason Im asking!!!!!!


----------



## REDBOATNY

http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158608-Filter-Housing.asp
Did i mess up Wade? do I need the pressure relief valve?


----------



## Wade E

Oh well, if you had the 1/4" NPT I have a bunch of the nylon fittings to fit a 5/16" standard racking hose left over from when I was selling them. I was selling these housings as they have the pressure reliefe valves and they clear so youi can see whats going on better. 
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158117-Filter-Housing.asp


----------



## REDBOATNY

I didn't see that one . I would have liked a clear one. Maybe I will buy it on the next order. And it was cheaper. It seems to happen with most stuff I buy. Oh well.
Thanks Wade.


----------



## Wade E

If you had asked I would have gladly let you know about it. Grab a braket also and then you can mount it under your counter out of the way or on a wall or cabinet door. I mounted mine under my counter and drilled a hole way in the back to run my hose up through the counter. I would just fill the hose up with kmetsa solution in a loop and plug the open end while not in use.


----------



## Wade E

Ace hardware should have the fittings for you or they can get them. Dont use brass and fro some reason thats all Home Depot and Lowes want to carry anymore for some stupid reason.


----------



## Kev

*Vacuum filtering*

I just ordered a vacuum pump from Amazon, as I got tired of using the brake bleeder to degas. Was not really sure what pump to get, but bought this one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005CO9GX6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

A Robinair 15310.

So now I need to figure out the plumbing. I assume I can use those orange carboy caps some of the sores sell ( for what i don't know). The have two connections. Either that or I can drill out a number 7 bung, but they seem hard to find. The number 6 bung I have on the hand pump, comes awfully close to popping into the carboby over 20 inches of mercury. Tolarnce on the carboy neck seems to vary.

I will also need some protection to prevet fluid getting into the compressor. The whole house filter enclosure would do that nicely. So I might as well take it to the next step and try filtering that way as well.

Question is, howmany microns. Thought I read 3 was about right for red wine. These filters come in 1 or 5. One sounds like too much filtering, and might affect body.

Is 5 enough?

Wade, if you still have thos connectors or the filter housing as well, I am interested. You are correct, brass at Home Depot.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Kev said:


> I just ordered a vacuum pump from Amazon, as I got tired of using the brake bleeder to degas. Was not really sure what pump to get, but bought this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005CO9GX6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> A Robinair 15310.
> 
> So now I need to figure out the plumbing. I assume I can use those orange carboy caps some of the sores sell ( for what i don't know). The have two connections. Either that or I can drill out a number 7 bung, but they seem hard to find. The number 6 bung I have on the hand pump, comes awfully close to popping into the carboby over 20 inches of mercury. Tolarnce on the carboy neck seems to vary.
> 
> I will also need some protection to prevet fluid getting into the compressor. The whole house filter enclosure would do that nicely. So I might as well take it to the next step and try filtering that way as well.
> 
> Question is, howmany microns. Thought I read 3 was about right for red wine. These filters come in 1 or 5. One sounds like too much filtering, and might affect body.
> 
> Is 5 enough?
> 
> Wade, if you still have thos connectors or the filter housing as well, I am interested. You are correct, brass at Home Depot.



you will need 1/4 turn valves,gauge,vacuum cannister,vacuum release and a filter to hopefully catch whatever oil comes out of the exhaust port.

A 6.5 tappered bunge is what you are looking for
the orange cap is a universal bunge made for 3,5,and 6 gallon glass containers

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## Wade E

Kev, IMO that was not a good investment and we could have steared you into either what vacuumpumpman sells which is waaaaaayyyyyyy better or at least a Ebay pump for almost the same price or even cheapoer with all the stuff you still need and it would have been an oiless pump! The pumps like yours that require oil actjually sopray a very fine mist that you cant see but you will smell and will actually if up against a wall will dicolor your wall not to mention you will be breathing it in in small doses. Is there anyway you can still return it?


----------



## Kev

*Pump*



Wade E said:


> Kev, IMO that was not a good investment and we could have steared you into either what vacuumpumpman sells which is waaaaaayyyyyyy better or at least a Ebay pump for almost the same price or even cheapoer with all the stuff you still need and it would have been an oiless pump! The pumps like yours that require oil actjually sopray a very fine mist that you cant see but you will smell and will actually if up against a wall will dicolor your wall not to mention you will be breathing it in in small doses. Is there anyway you can still return it?



Ouch! No I cannot easily return it, it was imported across the border into Canada, in transit now. Returning would be a real pain. I will check and see what is involved.

Thought it would work well with that Valley Vitner bottle filler. It was a 3 CFM pump, so it would be reasonably quick.

Please point out what you would suggest.

Thanks

Kev


Please 

I can always


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Wade E said:


> Kev, IMO that was not a good investment and we could have steared you into either what vacuumpumpman sells which is waaaaaayyyyyyy better or at least a Ebay pump for almost the same price or even cheapoer with all the stuff you still need and it would have been an oiless pump! The pumps like yours that require oil actjually sopray a very fine mist that you cant see but you will smell and will actually if up against a wall will dicolor your wall not to mention you will be breathing it in in small doses. Is there anyway you can still return it?



Thanks Wade, you really just get to the point of things. I believe alot of us tried the oil vacuum pumps at first - until it smoked us out of our work area (LOL)

thanks s teve


----------



## Kev

So I guess I need one like this?


http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/...=TVV&Product_Code=VB-10-2005&Category_Code=VB

Only 1 cfm.

Kevin


----------



## grapeman

Something like that works well for wine and does not create an oil fog. You can certainly use the other one, but you need all the pieces and parts to put it together, and it uses oil.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

grapeman said:


> Something like that works well for wine and does not create an oil fog. You can certainly use the other one, but you need all the pieces and parts to put it together, and it uses oil.



Question ? 
If it uses oil - Where does it go ?
it will either leak or it goes out the exhaust ports , 

thanks steve


----------



## grapeman

vacuumpumpman said:


> Question ?
> If it uses oil - Where does it go ?
> it will either leak or it goes out the exhaust ports ,
> 
> thanks steve


 
The one I say uses oil would be one like this
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005CO9GX6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Steve 
The vacuum aspirator type are oil free and use no oil in them at all. The oil type ones use a small amount of oil to seal the piston and blow it out the exhaust port along with the expelled air. The kind you are selling I am assuming are oil free and I would choose that any day of the week over the ones that blow the oil vapor out.


----------



## Kev

*The whole Shebang*

Ok, I think I have fixed up my vacuum mistake. As of 10 minutes ago, I have this on order, but just with one nozzle. I have noticed you guys like pictures, so here you go.







Now will be an oiless pump and all the fittings.






Here is what the fill head looks like:






Also has all the bits for standalone degassing. So that will get done once just after stabilization, and then indirectly at filter bottle time in one step. Iplan to organize, so I can do a few reds at once ( 5 micron) and then a few whites ( 1 Micron ) to get some really good use out of the filter.

Wife is going to wring my neck when the UPS man comes, but sometimes it is easier to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission. She is already upset about all those carboys encroaching on her exercise area. When I get this stuff I will organize it all real nice, and post a picture.

Kevin


----------



## vacuumpumpman

grapeman said:


> The one I say uses oil would be one like this
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005CO9GX6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Steve
> The vacuum aspirator type are oil free and use no oil in them at all. The oil type ones use a small amount of oil to seal the piston and blow it out the exhaust port along with the expelled air. The kind you are selling I am assuming are oil free and I would choose that any day of the week over the ones that blow the oil vapor out.



Grapeman;
I misread your post - my wrong ! 
Yes my pumps are all oil free and I do understand all about oil based pumps as well.

Thanks steve


----------



## Wade E

Kev, I have that exact bottler except I got a vacuum pump off of Ebay for much less with most of the hoses and fitings and also the overflow canister built in but what you bought is just fine, just more money.


----------



## Runningwolf

Kevin, awesome setup!! I am jealous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wade E

Kev, just make sure there is a overflow bottle of sort before the pump and also prfereably hydrophobic filte to prevent any moisture from getting in the pump. Its why I prefer the Medical aspirator pumps as they have all these things built in and are made for hospitals to run a long time.


----------



## milbrosa

I bought one of those oil-filled vacuum pumps a couple years ago, and I can also attest to the unpleasantness of smelly oil mist in the air when using it. Oilless is the way to go. 

Wade I'm interested in the type of pump you are referring to. Is this the type?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Medline-Vac...637?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e688ee72d
or 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gomco-400-S...601?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5a15a309

They are rather expensive new. Since they are medical items, if I was to buy one used, I'd want to know what they are used.


----------



## milbrosa

Kev said:


> Ok, I think I have fixed up my vacuum mistake. As of 10 minutes ago, I have this on order, but just with one nozzle. I have noticed you guys like pictures, so here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now will be an oiless pump and all the fittings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the fill head looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also has all the bits for standalone degassing. So that will get done once just after stabilization, and then indirectly at filter bottle time in one step. Iplan to organize, so I can do a few reds at once ( 5 micron) and then a few whites ( 1 Micron ) to get some really good use out of the filter.
> 
> Wife is going to wring my neck when the UPS man comes, but sometimes it is easier to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission. She is already upset about all those carboys encroaching on her exercise area. When I get this stuff I will organize it all real nice, and post a picture.
> 
> Kevin



That looks really nice. Where did you order that from?


----------



## Wade E

That set up is from Valley Vintner and yes Millbrosa that is exactly the pump I used to sell along with a few others. That is a great unit and if its from MedicalUSA they are a very good seller and Id do business with them any day of the week!


----------



## Kev

milbrosa said:


> That looks really nice. Where did you order that from?



http://valleyvitner.com/


http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/...de=TVV&Product_Code=VB-10-1005&Category_Code=

You can drop $110 off the kit price by leaving out the carboy ( already have lots of those) and picking a 1 CFM pump instead of two..

Kev


----------



## Kev

*Overflow*



Wade E said:


> Kev, just make sure there is a overflow bottle of sort before the pump and also prfereably hydrophobic filte to prevent any moisture from getting in the pump. Its why I prefer the Medical aspirator pumps as they have all these things built in and are made for hospitals to run a long time.



An extra filter housing ( empty ) is planned as the overflow to prevent liquid reaching the pump.

The pump itself does come with some small canister built in but it looks pretty small, so I won't know more until I get it.

Has the filler been reliable?

How many CFM is your pump?

Is the fill speed reasonable?

I assume you screwed or clamped it down?

Kev


----------



## Wade E

That is an oberflow safety shut off. It works like a wet/dry vac where when a liquid goes in there to a certain level the cork or wood ball floats up on closes the vacuum.


----------



## milbrosa

Wade, thanks for the confirmation on the pump. 

Kev, thank you for the link to the bottling device at Valley Vintner. That is a sweet setup. I bet you are going to really enjoy that.


----------



## Lonzo

just wanna make sure. if i bought these three things, would i be set? or would i still need to buy fittings?

http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158117-Filter-Housing.asp
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-244047-filter-mounting-bracket.asp
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-PD-1-934-Sediment-Filter.asp


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty sure you would still need to purchase (2) of the 1/4" NPT quick connect fittings. You should be able to purchase from your local hardware store. Try and avoid brass. Stick with plastic ones.


----------



## Teamsterjohn

I think that im going to set up a filter system like you guys are talking about. For red wine, (1) what size micron would I need (2) anything I need to know about the filter, like it should be made out of, or something to stay away from. Thanks


----------



## Wade E

John, I like these filters for whites http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-PD-1-934-Sediment-Filter.asp and these for reds http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-WPD-110-water-filters.asp
I highly suggest geting the housing and everything here as its actually way cheaper then Home Depot even after shipping! 
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158117-Filter-Housing.asp
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-SW-1A-filter-wrench.asp
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-244047-filter-mounting-bracket.asp
If you cant find the nylon 1/4" NPT fittings to 3/8" racking hose that screw in to the housing let me know as I still have a bunch of these.


----------



## Teamsterjohn

Great, Thanks, I will Wade


----------



## spree

Wade E said:


> John, I like these filters for whites http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-PD-1-934-Sediment-Filter.asp and these for reds http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-WPD-110-water-filters.asp
> I highly suggest geting the housing and everything here as its actually way cheaper then Home Depot even after shipping!
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158117-Filter-Housing.asp
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-SW-1A-filter-wrench.asp
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-244047-filter-mounting-bracket.asp
> If you cant find the nylon 1/4" NPT fittings to 3/8" racking hose that screw in to the housing let me know as I still have a bunch of these.



Wade how often do you change filters? with each racking/bottling? I'm considering picking this up to add to my setup.


----------



## milbrosa

Lonzo said:


> just wanna make sure. if i bought these three things, would i be set? or would i still need to buy fittings?
> 
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158117-Filter-Housing.asp
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-244047-filter-mounting-bracket.asp
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-PD-1-934-Sediment-Filter.asp



If that filter housing has buttress threads, I believe it will not work. It will suck air. I base this on extensive testing I did a couple years ago with a different Pentek filter. 

I'm not engineer, but as best I was able to determine, buttress threads are designed to hydraulically seal in one direction only. In the cannister body the threads are sloped 45 degrees on their upper surface and are horizontally flat on their bottom surface. In the head, the upper surface of the thread is flat and the bottom surface is sloped 45 degrees. The canister and the head press against each other when under internal fluid pressure, and thus make a more leak-resistant seal. But under vacuum, the flats of the threads in the head and the body pull slightly apart and provide a path for air to enter.

Here is a photo that shows the two types of threads. Be sure to buy a filter that has the square "Acme" thread design. It has the same profile on the upper and lower surface of the thread, so it works under vacuum or under pressure.

http://www.h2odistributors.com/filter-housing-threads.asp

Anyway, that's my advice. Someone who claimed to be an engineer disputed my observations but didn't provide any evidence other than his own anecdotal results using GE filters with Acme threads. I believe he is mistaken.

The filter I tried that I could not get to work without pulling in air was this one - Pentek 158623 1/2" 3G Slim Line 10" Clear Housing

It's a 1/2 inch, which is bigger than the one you are considering. Maybe with lower vacuum and/or smaller diameter fittings, the 1/4 inch filter will work. But I recommend you avoid filter housings with buttress threads all the same.


----------



## Wade E

The only thing different between these 2 is the threaded fittings. The gasket is what seals these units so I cant see what could possibly be the problem with what you were doing unless youi had 1 with a bad O ring or maybe you were putting it under a much hoigher vacuum? We only go up to 22" of vacuum with these pumps and I know mine holds that no problem. Actually we arent even puting that much vacuum on one as we are racking the wine not degassing it so probably no higher then say about 12" of vacuum can really be achieved during this.


----------



## milbrosa

Wade E said:


> The only thing different between these 2 is the threaded fittings. The gasket is what seals these units so I cant see what could possibly be the problem with what you were doing unless youi had 1 with a bad O ring or maybe you were putting it under a much hoigher vacuum? We only go up to 22" of vacuum with these pumps and I know mine holds that no problem. Actually we arent even puting that much vacuum on one as we are racking the wine not degassing it so probably no higher then say about 12" of vacuum can really be achieved during this.



I didn't have a bad o-ring. I actually tested two of the filters, both brand new, both with perfectly sound and new o-rings. 

The gasket is a floating design. It sits in a U-shaped channel at the top of the sump and there is no possible way it can be compressed by contact between the sump and the head. It is protected from compression by the channel it sits in. It seals by internal water pressure. I suspect that an internal vacuum unseats it from the channel wall.

I don't have a vacuum guage on my Harbor Freight vacuum pump, so I can't say how many inches I was pulling. However, I used an air valve bypass to decrease apparent vacuum (based on visual and auditory evidence), and it made no difference. In every case, the filter sucked air, with or without a filter installed in the housing.

Again, I'm not an engineer. But I tried for several days and in many ways and I could never eliminate the air leak with that Pentek housing. I removed the red button on top and sealed the hole. I tried double o-rings. I added homemade gaskets of varying thickness made of rubber or vinyl between the sump and the head. I did everything I could think of but permanently glue the head and sump together, which wouldn't be practical anyway. 

It sucked air.

And both of the filters I bought are now in use under my sink, one with a sediment filter, the other with a charcoal filter, feeding a tap on my sink and my espresso machine. Neither one leaks a drop of water.


----------



## grapeman

Regardless of if the filter housing leaks a little is of little consequence Milbrosa. That housing works well for filtering under vacuum. I have used one like it for years now. Will it hold an absolute vacuum? I have no idea and really don't care. What I care about is that I hook it up properly, turn on the pump and filter away with no problems.


----------



## Wade E

That truly is strange as mine holds a 20" vacuum and will do so for over an hour (thats as long as Ive ever tested mine).Id be very curious to see if everyone elses leaks like this!


----------



## harleydmn

I did not have any problems at my first go at this. It worked very smooth, I was impress.


----------



## grapeman

Mine does not leak either.


----------



## Flem

spree said:


> Wade how often do you change filters? with each racking/bottling? I'm considering picking this up to add to my setup.



I clean the filter after each filtering use. I have one for reds and one for whites. I store them between filtrations in a K-meta solution. I've used both of them several times.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Wade E said:


> John, I like these filters for whites http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-PD-1-934-Sediment-Filter.asp and these for reds http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-WPD-110-water-filters.asp
> I highly suggest geting the housing and everything here as its actually way cheaper then Home Depot even after shipping!
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158117-Filter-Housing.asp
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-SW-1A-filter-wrench.asp
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-244047-filter-mounting-bracket.asp
> If you cant find the nylon 1/4" NPT fittings to 3/8" racking hose that screw in to the housing let me know as I still have a bunch of these.



Wade,

Are these filters reusable - just wash with warm warm??

How many gallons can you filter with these??


----------



## ibglowin

Totally reusable. This is my setup and filters as well. Just don't use to filter a white after filtering a red of course.

I rinse mine in water for a few minutes, toss into a gallon freezer bag and then into the freezer it goes. To reuse, I rinse warm water over it for a few minutes or just fill the filter housing with warm water and place it inside while you continue your work to get ready. Before you filter run some K-Meta through your entire filtering setup. I just pull from my 1 gallon jug of K-Meta through the filter and into my carboy. Empty the lines out. Let the filter stand on a paper towell for a few minutes to drain as much of the excess K-Meta out and then filter your carboy. This process will add about 10ppm of additional SO2 to whatever level you have currently.

I have reused a filter up to 5 times with no problems. They claim to filter 1000's of gallons of water. As they are only ~$2-$3 each I reuse a few times but don't push it too hard.

Others have made a Filter holder out of PVC with screw end caps and placed the filters inside and then backfill with K-Meta and store at room temperature.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Why do you freeze your filters??

And not store them in k-meta at rm temp?

Does anybody use the0.5 micron filters or just the 1 micron.


----------



## ibglowin

Because no bugs will grow into them if they are in the freezer. Its just a personal preference. Either method will work just fine.

Have only used 1 and 5 micron filters myself.


----------



## winemaker_3352

I was looking at this 0.5 filter:

http://www.filtersfast.com/P-Hydronix-SMCB-2510-Water-Filter.asp

It fits the clear filter housing that wade posted up:

http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158117-Filter-Housing.asp

Thoughts on this filter??


----------



## ibglowin

You don't want to use any type of filter with any type of charcoal/carbon in it.


----------



## winemaker_3352

ibglowin said:


> You don't want to use any type of filter with any type of charcoal/carbon in it.




Thanks!! That was my next question...


----------



## ibglowin

Hopefully Runningwolf or Grapeman will pop in at some point and give you a part number that they use. I have not had the need as of yet to sterile filter.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Yeah - sure they will.

I found this one - no carbon.

http://www.filtersfast.com/P-Whirlpool-WHKF-DB1-0.5-Micron-Under-Sink-Filter.asp


----------



## ibglowin

Found an image for this filter.


----------



## Flem

I'm one of the guys that runs water through the filter system a couple of minutes and then I store them in a sealed PVC container with K-meta solution in it. The day before I am going to filter a wine, I take it out of the container to drain off the excess. I have one container for red and one for white. I've used each one about 5 times so far.


----------



## Lurker

I use a 5 and a 1. Only use twice if I am racking two wines on the same day. Otherwise, they are cheap enough to be used only one time. (http://www.micronfiltercartridges.com/filters.html) I use the string filters. Never had a problem.

Richard L.


----------



## winemaker_3352

ibglowin said:


> Found an image for this filter.



Yup - that's it - i found the image as well - just didn't post it.

Thanks Mike!!


----------



## winemaker_3352

Flem said:


> I'm one of the guys that runs water through the filter system a couple of minutes and then I store them in a sealed PVC container with K-meta solution in it. The day before I am going to filter a wine, I take it out of the container to drain off the excess. I have one container for red and one for white. I've used each one about 5 times so far.




So how do you know when they are bad?

I know the 0.5 i am looking at is for 6 months or 1000 gallons which ever comes first - i know i won't filter 1000 within 6 months - but can these filters last longer than 6 months??


----------



## Wade E

If you are storing them correctly then yes. They just mean if you have one of these filters in your water housing for 6 months then that is typically hen it will need to be changed. If yours is being stored in good sanitary conditions then it should last indefinitely as long as the storage solution isnt corroding the filter in any way.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

On my absolute filters I rinse and sterilize them prior to putting them away - but what I was taught was to put them in the microwave. I know it sound weird but it gets all the water out and the filter is now dry when I store it.

The cheaper filters are disposable in my eyes, it is not worth the effort for the same price as the mini jet filters which I would never reuse as well.

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## TimTheWiner

I know this is somewhat off subject (not really though). I really thought of filtering my wines using a whole house filter and am currently using VacuumPumpMans pump (love it). I am NOT doing shows anytime soon, only making kits currently for myself and a few friends. Does anyone else filter their wines for personal use, or mostly just for public and competitions??


----------



## Flem

I use the whole-house filter on all of my wines. Make sure it's visibly clear before you filter, though. It's amazing how it really makes the wine sparkle. 
Good luck.


----------



## Wade E

I filter all my wines as even after 8 months of aging Ive had a few still drop sediment in the bottles.


----------



## winemaker_3352

I filter all my wines as well...


----------



## TimTheWiner

Sounds good, I guess I'll plan on getting it set up before I bottle my Riesling. Just need to figure out how much sulfites to add for a 2-3 year shelf life now.


----------



## TimTheWiner

Wade do I need those 5/16" adapters (from you if you still have them) or is the following all I need? I am using the AllInOne Vacuum Pump.
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158117-Filter-Housing.asp
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-SW-1A-filter-wrench.asp
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-244047-filter-mounting-bracket.asp
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-PD-1-934-Sediment-Filter.asp
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-WPD-110-water-filters.asp

Also should I avoid any possible valve issues and order this: http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158326-Filter-Housing.asp or not necessary??


----------



## Wade E

If you are using that housing you will need those fittings but if you have a Ace Hardware near you they sell them. Just make sure you get the nylon ones as brass or copper is no good, stainless steel would be good but trying to find them in that or even nylon isnt easy, All the big box stores only carry the brass ones!


----------



## TimTheWiner

OK, sounz good. I will have to check locally. Out of the two filter housings is the first one (with the pressure relief valve on top) the one I definitely want or should I go with the one linked at the bottom of the post? I have been out of the hobby for three months, so looking forward to getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## TimTheWiner

BTW, does anyone have info on running the pipe to the base of the housing?? I know VacuumPumpMan has this setup along with some kind of piece coming out the top. Is there any writeup or pics on that?


----------



## Wade E

I have not had any problems with my valve but as we really dont work under a lot of backed pressure you might be safer not getting the valve I guess. As far as the pipe inside the housing to the bottom Steve just threaded the inside where the filter sits around and added that pce of pvc inside there which is a great idea.


----------



## TimTheWiner

OK, I am giving Steve a call Sun or Mon anyway. Since I have his VacuumPump, maybe I'll just end up getting the latter filter housing without the valve on top as you mentioned. A few bucks cheaper too. BTW, any idea what Micron filter I should go with for a blush (White Zin). Somewhere between 1 and 5, or should I just call it a red and go 5?


----------



## FTC Wines

Back to filtering whites/reds, I only filter my whites, don't bother to do my reds, never saw a need. I age ALL my wines [except SP], for at least a year before bottling. The reds are very clear & I'm afraid of "removing" something. Roy


----------



## Wade E

Id go with a 1 for a blush as they are really just a white with a tint.


----------



## flyer12

Do you guys have your filter housings mounted upside down (I woul dlike to mount mine to the board that I have my vacuum pump mounted to)? If so, do you need to make any modifications to the filter housing assembly? I see the post on the first page of this thread where the center pipe was added but wasn't sure what that was for.
Just getting this set up now (just got the filter today).
I am using a 'rainfresh' whole house filter system (Canada) with a 1 and a 5 micron filter.

Thanks!


----------



## GreginND

The center post was added to draw the wine from the bottom of the filter so you don't leave a filter full behind. I find it works fine to just turn the filter upside down. I don't have mine mounted and just do it by hand. If I mounted it I'd probably rig up something that I could turn right side up for filtering and upside down at the end.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

GreginND said:


> The center post was added to draw the wine from the bottom of the filter so you don't leave a filter full behind. I find it works fine to just turn the filter upside down. I don't have mine mounted and just do it by hand. If I mounted it I'd probably rig up something that I could turn right side up for filtering and upside down at the end.



I agree ^ with Greg 

Please check out this post also 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/

There has been some updates on which housings and the correct filters you should be using


----------



## GreginND

Yes. Pay attention to the filters. I used the wrong ones with the plastic inside and damaged two filter housings. I have the correct filters now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## BigSell

vacuumpumpman said:


> I agree ^ with Greg
> 
> Please check out this post also
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/
> 
> There has been some updates on which housings and the correct filters you should be using



Steve,
How do you prepare the filter cartridges prior to filtering wine? The instructions for water suggest you run several gallons of water thru them before using them. Then since we are filtering wine I guess a sulfite flush is in order, please fill me in on the process.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

BigSell said:


> Steve,
> How do you prepare the filter cartridges prior to filtering wine? The instructions for water suggest you run several gallons of water thru them before using them. Then since we are filtering wine I guess a sulfite flush is in order, please fill me in on the process.



Yes I soak it in a sulfite solution - and then walk outside and do a overarm swing to get most all the solution out of the filter. I also make sure that the cartridge including all the lines are sanitized also


----------

